

Ask HN: Which are some of the most expensive off-the-shelf sw products? - digamber_kamat

We all buy windows and at the most photo shop for few hundred dollars. But which are some of the most expensive software products around?<p>I have heard of SCADE suite and SCADE graphics each costing around $100k
======
Shooter
You won't find it at Best Buy, obviously, but we sell a software product that
_starts_ at US$1.4 million, not including any support or customization. (It's
a super-small niche product and saves our customers tens of millions each
year, so we have no trouble getting our price. In fact, we've been told we
should charge more by a few customers.) Several of our companies sell software
in excess of $100k. Price is completely unimportant. Value is supremely
important. That's true whether your selling off-the-shelf software or bespoke
software. Interestingly, our unit sales often _increase_ when we raise prices.

------
RK
One of my relatives works in the petroleum exploration industry as a
consultant. He told me that on a recent stint in Moscow he came across a real,
physical software black market. He said that they basically told him they
could get him anything he wanted, including the $100k+ software packages his
firm uses for oil exploration with cracked hardware dongles for
authentication. They just needed a couple days notice and were charging a few
hundred $.

~~~
digamber_kamat
That is nothing. You come to India and in any metro city you will find several
software DVDs being sold for 1-2$. This includes things from Windows 7 to
Photoshop. From all games to Autocad.

If something is not available they arrange it within two days.

